# My ratty family



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Here (finally) are pics of my ratty family, appologies for the fact that I am rubbish at taking pictures, especially of fast moving critters 

First off are the boys

Rommel









Bitsy









Fidget









Monty









Edd









Remy









Then the girlies
Sky









Edna









Itsy


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww Rommel does look like Cas but Cas is pure black doesn't have the white socks. They're all very cute


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

They're multiplying 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yey for ratties!!!  I luv them  x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:001_wub: I love itsy and bitsy :001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

And the "mad scottish mouse woman" is very happy now :laugh:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

They are all sooo cute, i also love Itsy and Bitsy


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The pics are pretty goodat least you can tell the species in them, unlike 99%of photos I take!
Gorgeous ratties:001_tt1:I have GMR now!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

sooo adorable


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I know where u live TDM! Im going to come and steal them  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> I know where u live TDM! Im going to come and steal them  x


Nooooo my babies, you would have to get past my really tough guard dog. Oh sorry I forgot it was someone who knew how soft he is.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nooooo my babies, you would have to get past my really tough guard dog. Oh sorry I forgot it was someone who knew how soft he is.


I would be very scared of ur Henrick...... he might just lick me to death  how scary...............  x


----------

